# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  cari tanaman kapu-kapu

## dedyhalim

teman-teman, ini sebenarnya masalah sepele tapi mohon dibantu ya.
saya sedang mencari tanaman air untuk veggie filter, utamanya kapu-kapu karena ukurannya yg ga terlalu besar. tapi udah ngubek2 di bandung ga ketemu. apakah ada yg punya info lokasi penjual tanaman khususnya tanaman air yg lengkap di bandung?
mohon sharing informasinya......

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Memang banyak aplikasi bambu hoky buat indoor (buat penghias meja ruangan), tpi stlh saya coba di kolam outdoor juga ga masalah, om...yg jelas daunnya ga gampang rontok, gampang diperbanyak ( tinggal potong & potongannya masukin ke air )


saya coba beli yg panjang 1,2mtran trus dipotong bagi 4 30cman
banyakan matinya bambunya ada jg yang tumbuh sih yg ada akar sama yg paling atas, yg mid section pada mati
feeling sih emang karena kejemur
ga tau apa ada yg salah? apa aernya kering gara2 atas bambunya ga dikasi lilin?

----------

